# Reassembling old-style Londinium 1 panels



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

I have the Londinium 1 with screw panels (not the snap in place panels). Now that I have taken the top & rear panels off (leaving the sides still attached to the base plate attachment), I am puzzled as to how to reattach them. The sides don't readily slip back into their spots, and I do not wish to force or accidentally bend them in the process. Is there a knack to this, or a video showing an example?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

I'll risk upsetting Hasi  for the second time today by suggesting@coffeechap should be able to help you with this or email Reiss at Londinium


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

********** said:


> I'll risk upsetting Hasi  for the second time today by suggesting@coffeechap should be able to help you with this or email Reiss at Londinium


I've found you... strike 2 mate... watch it!



Also, I have no idea re those panels whatsoever...


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

There's a bit of a knack to do it, don't put one screw in and tighten all the way down. Try to insert each screw a few turns in, It's a bit fiddly. Once all screws are in tighten them all down.

Hope this helps. Just try not to force things to much.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

I recall seeing a video about this very problem, ages ago, but cannot find it now. I'm sure there is a knack to be figured out.

Hang on, my brilliant partner seems to have managed it! Something to do with getting the front facing panel pushed into/behind the sides... seems to have worked... the panels are nicely interlocked & in their seats... so now, I can put the screws back in (with great care)!

Thank you all... @iroko, @**********, @Hasi


----------

